# Dear Santa ....



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Ho ho ho !! Time to make your wishlist !! 

Santa i whant : 
A columbia automatic taper
A drywall master 5,5 box
A sheetrock paddle mixer
A tool bag that don't brake after a month
Brand new sanding inovation

That's all santa ... Oh wait have the chance to meet 2buck , capt-sheetrock , aaron and all the other guys on the forum !


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Myself, I would like Santa to bring me...

Drywall Master King Taper
Drywall Master 5 1/2" Specialty Box
A Nail Spotter as a stocking stuffer would also be appreciated.


In reality... I would really like for my wife and daughter to have a happy Christmas experience this year.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I'd really like santa to organize a big BBQ and have all the DWT guys there ,,,with plenty of beer,,,,so we could all insult eachother face to face !!!!!

One drawback to the web,,, is that we never get to meet eachother


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mellisa Lambert!! PLEASE!!:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Well we have seen Moore dressed up as Jack Daniels on Haloween. I wish we could see 2buck dressed up as Santa Claus. Thats my wish. Heck he has the build for it.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Ho ho ho !! Time to make your wishlist !!
> 
> Santa i whant :
> A columbia automatic taper
> ...


Areyou talking pouches or something else? Occidental bags kick ass....Santa can bring me some new ones, mine have about had it. 10 years though, not too bad.

Add to my list:

Full Columbia tape set
mortising machine
more American Clay jobs
daily oral gratification
a 4-wheel drive van
etc


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

ill take:

one fairly large sack (grocery bag will work) of 100$ bills

non sequential so people around me won't think i printed them...yo know those idiots at stores with those pens and give you that ****ty look....and you just have to come back and say that it should be ok....I worked hard on that one.....here's your sign....moment...

anyways...thats all i need.....i could make a big list here, but saves santa a lot of trouble and shipping costs...a bazooka out of the back of his sled may get the wrong intentions and he would get shot out of sky for terrorism or some chit....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A new utility pouch .
and Melissa Lambert....


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

moore said:


> Mellisa Lambert!! PLEASE!!:yes:


Mellisa Lambert, the artist?
Or do you mean Miranda Lambert by chance?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:blink::blink: The country music singer with the thick thighs,,, your right that's 
Miranda ..my bad...:whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

She is quite purty! :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Well we have seen Moore dressed up as Jack Daniels on Haloween. I wish we could see 2buck dressed up as Santa Claus. Thats my wish. Heck he has the build for it.


I want to see the Toronto Maple Leafs win Lord Stanley. And the Vancouver Canucks finish last place over all:thumbup:

And no 2buck in a Santa's suit, I'm going to heed the advice of some DWT members. Last night was my 1st night of exercising, and today was my last big mac


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I want to see the Toronto Maple Leafs win Lord Stanley. And the Vancouver Canucks finish last place over all:thumbup:


Well Canucks have finished in last place before and Toronto has won the Stanley Cup, but that was a LONG TIME AGO. Good luck on that - dont hold your breath.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I want to see the Toronto Maple Leafs win Lord Stanley. And the Vancouver Canucks finish last place over all:thumbup:
> 
> And no 2buck in a Santa's suit, I'm going to heed the advice of some DWT members. Last night was my 1st night of exercising, and today was my last big mac


oh man, you dont want to see us canucks finish dead last, imagine the riots.....


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I think that I might want Santa to sit on MY LAP.

http://www.djmick.co.uk/girls/40-sexy-christmas-girls/


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Myself, I would like Santa to bring me...
> 
> Drywall Master King Taper
> Drywall Master 5 1/2" Specialty Box
> ...


I must have been naughty, I've looked under the tree several times and I still can't find my Drywall Master tools. 

The daughter is having a good ole' time playing her new wii games. Seeing her happy is worth more than anything. The little stinker said she would loan me enough money to get a new banjo. She is willing to loan out her Christmas money to get me something. Almost made me cry. 

Me and the wife received a new coffee pot from the daughter. She has heard us complain about the old one for a very long time. 

Merry Christmas to all.:thumbup:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Taper*

I guess santa was out of taper , i did not find my columbia taper under the tree......


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> :blink::blink: The country music singer with the thick thighs,,, your right that's
> Miranda ..my bad...:whistling2:


I hope her thighs aren't as worn out as that pouch !


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

New wheels would be great!
My estate car's been a good workhorse for me , but its going to go to the big scrappy in the sky, too much work needing done on it. The wife's Santa Fe wont start when its cold, so took it in today and was quoted £700 for a new pressure pump. F**K that, I'm skint as it is! So its going back to the finance company:furious:
So we went to the showroom today and got her a new car, 7seater. Now she tells me her driving licence was lost when we moved home - 9 years ago!! Panicking now they might not give us the car cos she's no licence:blink:.
Been promised a van off a contractor I work for, I've got the cash for it, insured it, but he cant give me it till he takes all his signage off it, so basically I own 4 vehicles but cant drive any of them
Help me out Santa!


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

moore said:


> :blink::blink: The country music singer with the thick thighs,,, your right that's
> Miranda ..my bad...:whistling2:


 Just been leering at Miranda Lambert on Youtube and google images!!! WOW she's a babe:yes:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

This is the car we're going to miss out on:furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> New wheels would be great!
> My estate car's been a good workhorse for me , but its going to go to the big scrappy in the sky, too much work needing done on it. The wife's Santa Fe wont start when its cold, so took it in today and was quoted £700 for a new pressure pump. F**K that, I'm skint as it is! So its going back to the finance company:furious:
> So we went to the showroom today and got her a new car, 7seater. Now she tells me her driving licence was lost when we moved home - 9 years ago!! Panicking now they might not give us the car cos she's no licence:blink:.
> Been promised a van off a contractor I work for, I've got the cash for it, insured it, but he cant give me it till he takes all his signage off it, so basically I own 4 vehicles but cant drive any of them
> Help me out Santa!


Your post should of went in this thread http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/ever-have-one-those-weeks-2743/

:thumbup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your post should of went in this thread http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/ever-have-one-those-weeks-2743/
> 
> :thumbup:


Yes I could've done that but the whole 'Please Santa' thing swung it


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

E.K Taper said:


> New wheels would be great!
> My estate car's been a good workhorse for me , but its going to go to the big scrappy in the sky, too much work needing done on it. The wife's Santa Fe wont start when its cold, so took it in today and was quoted £700 for a new pressure pump. F**K that, I'm skint as it is! So its going back to the finance company:furious:
> So we went to the showroom today and got her a new car, 7seater. Now she tells me her driving licence was lost when we moved home - 9 years ago!! Panicking now they might not give us the car cos she's no licence:blink:.
> Been promised a van off a contractor I work for, I've got the cash for it, insured it, but he cant give me it till he takes all his signage off it, so basically I own 4 vehicles but cant drive any of them
> Help me out Santa!


Sorry to be the one to tell you EK but Santa's not real, he was invented by the retailers to give you false hope and to get your wife to spend your money :whistling2:.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Sorry to be the one to tell you EK but Santa's not real, he was invented by the retailers to give you false hope and to get your wife to spend your money :whistling2:.


You are a cruel cruel man bursting Ek`s bubble like that you should be ashamed of yourself.
I had a funny one at work the other week. A boy of about 10 came on site with his dad, we were siting down having lunch so he got talking to us. He said that he had just seen a man dressed up as santa on the back of a flatbed. So I asked him how he was so sure that it was not the real santa? He was speechless and the look on his face was priceless.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Sorry to be the one to tell you EK but Santa's not real, he was invented by the retailers to give you false hope and to get your wife to spend your money :whistling2:.


 Yeah I realise NOW the dirty rotten robbin b****d aint real!
Thanks for the sympathy, mudder fu***rs:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> Sorry to be the one to tell you EK but Santa's not real, he was invented by the retailers to give you false hope and to get your wife to spend your money :whistling2:.


Grinch


----------

